# Sore Shins and Calves



## valleygal (19 May 2007)

Just wondering if anyone suffers from shin splints or sore calves?  I have been working on my running and I always have to stop as either my shins hurt or my calves...any pointers?  (I bought new shoes a few weeks ago, thinking that was the cause...but they fit like a glove) also does anyone know of anything I can do to work on my running without the discomfort?  Any ideas on how to build up my running as well? 
Thanks...


----------



## gaspasser (19 May 2007)

Try to get a good stretch in before you run.  Start slow and work your way up.  I always try to fully rotate my foot laterally when running, that way you stretch the calves and whatever the muscle is on your shin.
Personally, I can't stand running and doing all that helps.
Cheers,


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 May 2007)

VG,

Welcome to Army.ca. Most questions have been asked and answered here before. When you need to know something, try the 'Search' function first. If you had typed 'shin splints' into the search engine, it would have given you more hits than you have time to read. 

Included in the results would have been this one:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html

a timeless classic for us, by our very own paracowboy.

Please take some time to read the Forum Guidelines and familiarize yourself with the site, before posting another oft asked question.

Thanks,

Army.ca Staff


----------

